# Breakfast Shake problem SOLVED!! haha!!



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

SO!!

I was SICK of eggs and wasnt sure how to get them into my diet as I hate the taste

I just made a shake which is pretty much as below

2-3 eggs

bit of water

into shaker and shake like mad till mixed and foamy (mix's rly well with the water)

big scoop protein (mines about 35g)

bit of milk to mix

Shake like nuts again

BOOM

tastes really nice with choc protein shake and delivers (with 2 eggs)...

1-2g carbs

37g protein

10g fat

tastes awesome and great if your on the move or need to get to work early, or just bang a shake out and get the extra protein

im rather giddy about this as iv not done Raw eggs before but you cant even tell there there


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

salmonella (sp)??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> SO!!
> 
> I was SICK of eggs and wasnt sure how to get them into my diet as I hate the taste
> 
> ...


I used to do this but "apparantly" the bio availability of the protein is halved when the eggs are raw so essentially would need 4 raw eggs for it to equal the protein of 2 cooked......


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Blimey,what great imagination! I'd never have thought of that :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Blimey,what great imagination! I'd never have thought of that :whistling:


Very easily pleased eh...... lol


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I used to do this but "apparantly" the bio availability of the protein is halved when the eggs are raw so essentially would need 4 raw eggs for it to equal the protein of 2 cooked......


Crack the eggs in to a microwavable bowl, microwave for 30 secs THEN add to shake.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

haha hey Para im easily impressed!!

Really? MERRRR Ok ill up the eggs next time

Dan apparently if their red lion eggs its all cool, plus Im not fussed about food poisoning, could do with losing a few lbs!!! haha ;D


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brandl said:


> Crack the eggs in to a microwavable bowl, microwave for 30 secs THEN add to shake.


How does this change the texture/taste?? Would imagine it would be much thicker no?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> How does this change the texture/taste?? Would imagine it would be much thicker no?


Yep,10 secs would be more appropriate,however,imo,raw eggs are fine anyway,i eat plenty


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Yep,10 secs would be more appropriate,however,imo,raw eggs are fine anyway,i eat plenty


Cool, i used to just have 4 raw eggs in my morning chake but being cutting so long, im dying for solid foods right now, but when im bulking, i hate eating them so much lol. Lose lose situation...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool, i used to just have 4 raw eggs in my morning chake but being cutting so long, im dying for solid foods right now, but when im bulking, i hate eating them so much lol. Lose lose situation...


How long you been cutting now?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> haha hey Para im easily impressed!!
> 
> Really? MERRRR Ok ill up the eggs next time
> 
> Dan apparently if their red lion eggs its all cool, plus Im not fussed about food poisoning, could do with losing a few lbs!!! haha ;D


whats different about red lion eggs? not having a dig just genuinly curious , as was always under the impression raw eggs were dangerous unless you were rocky , was ok for him lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rekless said:


> How long you been cutting now?


coming up to 14 weeks. Finish on Monday then off holiday for 2 weeks all inclusive to undo all my hard work. Silly really lol.



Dantreadz85 said:


> whats different about red lion eggs? not having a dig just genuinly curious , as was always under the impression raw eggs were dangerous unless you were rocky , was ok for him lol


I read something about this, you will only get salmonella if you get a bad egg. I was knocking 4 raw eggs back a day for 5 months and didnt have 1 problem......


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Cool, i used to just have 4 raw eggs in my morning chake but being cutting so long, im dying for solid foods right now, but when im bulking, i hate eating them so much lol. Lose lose situation...


I often scramble em for variety.1 or 2 yolks 6 whites,add garlic powder and crushed chilli to mix and blast for 90 secs/2 mins in microwave - lovely


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> I often scramble em for variety.1 or 2 yolks 6 whites,add garlic powder and crushed chilli to mix and blast for 90 secs/2 mins in microwave - lovely


Nice will give this a shot. I actually LOVE eggs poached and bought an egg pacher the other week to start using, its stunning on linseed toast with lea and perrins. Doublt i would get sick of that!!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I scramble, Poach and make them into an omellette, rotating daily lol. Shake might be a nice change although i usually have 5 eggs, so that 10 in a shake!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I read something about this, you will only get salmonella if you get a bad egg. I was knocking 4 raw eggs back a day for 5 months and didnt have 1 problem......


cheers for the heads up kieren , might give it a go for some extra cals


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> cheers for the heads up kieren , might give it a go for some extra cals


haha yeah Something to do with quality, an egg only has sal if the chicken does, and red lion chickens are all to a certain standard of health and conditions as to not be infected

its been mentioned a few times on this forum

Im glad my idiot shake thread had lead to some nice conversation


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> cheers for the heads up kieren , might give it a go for some extra cals


No worries mate. You cant even tell there in in the shakes at all so i think on my next bulk i will be consuming ALOT more eggs. After all, they are meant to be the "best" protein.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> How does this change the texture/taste?? Would imagine it would be much thicker no?


No change in texture or taste mate, just makes their protein more bioavailable.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

on my last bulk i was pushing 6 whole eggs and 10 egg whites on top every day. cheap and cheerful.

these were eaten solid as well as an omelete etc. they go down real easy an omelete is very easy on the stomach and barely needs to be chewed. problem is most people over cook then and they end up tasteless and tough.

for breakfast currently i have 7 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a bowl. i fry these in 1 cal spray on a very low temp nice and slow. dnt split the yolk just like a giant fried egg. then fold in half and put on plate then pop yolk. this add to texture/flavour. add some lea in perrins, salt and pepper job done.

then later in the day ill do the same but mix in 50-100g oat flour and make pancakes.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> on my last bulk i was pushing 6 whole eggs and 10 egg whites on top every day. cheap and cheerful.
> 
> these were eaten solid as well as an omelete etc. they go down real easy an omelete is very easy on the stomach and barely needs to be chewed. problem is most people over cook then and they end up tasteless and tough.
> 
> ...


Wow, recipe for the pancakes please dude, could you pm me this, would love to try it. And oat flour?? Never heard of this, is it just quality carbs from oats then???


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> on my last bulk i was pushing 6 whole eggs and 10 egg whites on top every day. cheap and cheerful.
> 
> these were eaten solid as well as an omelete etc. they go down real easy an omelete is very easy on the stomach and barely needs to be chewed. problem is most people over cook then and they end up tasteless and tough.
> 
> ...


Deffo doing this tommorw! that sounds so good!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u can just grind normal oats in a blender or myprotein do oat flour.

i use 7 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a jug and beat

add in amount of oat flour for me 80g gives me 50c and beat into a batter

add a scoop choc or any flavour pro powder and beat again until smooth.

heat pan and make pancakes using 1 cal spray

i then drizzle with weight watchers jam or sugar free maple syrup and roll with the spread in the middle.

then sprinkle with splenda and cinnamon on top.

this gives 50p/50c/around 9f.

if bulking can add choped banana rolled in the pancakes with natty peanut butter. these are awesome. i had some with blueberries other day or sultanas etc


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> u can just grind normal oats in a blender or myprotein do oat flour.
> 
> i use 7 egg whites and 1 whole egg in a jug and beat
> 
> ...


Mate that sounds like THE perfect breakfast !!!!!! But i do hate you as im cutting and this is a no no for a while yet  

Thanks alot though mate, saved this and will be using this as my breakfast meal indefinitiely.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

boys you shoudl search some of my threads im a culinary king hahaha.

kieran have a look on low carb mega store for the wheat bran or wheat germ. its like a grainy flour and massivly low in carbs and higher in protein. you could use this to make pancakes. they also do calorie free/sugar free maple syrup/pancake syrup/choc syrup/bbq causes etc etc.

heres another one french taost

2 slices wholemeal/oats bread

1 whole eggs and a few egg whites and mix. then soak bread.

seperate plate sprinkle splenda and cinnamon on.

1 cal spray in pan and fry bread once cut into 4's each slice.

when browned dip in mixture on plate then serve with sugar free syrup. if bulking can add choped banana/nut butters etc etc.

bloody lovely this.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You can make pancakes whilst cutting though - got me through my prep !

2 egg whites

scoop protein

touch water

blend them all and then fry in none stick pan or with EVOO

top with protein mixed with touch of water for some moisture or peanut butter if fits with meal

soooo nice ! I still have them now in off season as second last meal YUMMY


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hilly said:


> boys you shoudl search some of my threads im a culinary king hahaha.
> 
> kieran have a look on low carb mega store for the *wheat bran or wheat germ. its like a grainy flour and massivly low in carbs and higher in protein.* you could use this to make pancakes. they also do calorie free/sugar free maple syrup/pancake syrup/choc syrup/bbq causes etc etc.
> 
> ...


Peter indeed you are :thumb: - I'm hot on your heels these days now though! will post pic of latest choc desert - awesome :tongue:

wheat bran is 89p in Holland & Barratt :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> boys you shoudl search some of my threads im a culinary king hahaha.
> 
> kieran have a look on low carb mega store for the wheat bran or wheat germ. its like a grainy flour and massivly low in carbs and higher in protein. you could use this to make pancakes. they also do calorie free/sugar free maple syrup/pancake syrup/choc syrup/bbq causes etc etc.
> 
> ...


Oh my word, this next bulk is going to be AMAZING!!! Cant wait, if you dont mind i would love to ask you a few questions in about a month just regarding diet please??

I am going onto that website now and going to place a very big order of all this stuff to use when bulking. Salivating like crazy :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh no probs kieran,

good shout jem will get some of those. had my first try of quark last night and was impressed after u mentioned it jem.

mixed a tub with some banana reflex peptide fusion and almond butter. was a half decent low carb meal


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Quark is amazing. I have it most nights mixed with Strawberry Protein powder, tastes like angel delight!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jem, if you have wheat germ, can you smell it and let me know what it reminds you of :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just checked the website and they literally have EVERYTHING. Really good prices too so thanks for that Hilly. Will be placing an order soon for some zero/low carb treats. Even the pasta is full of protein with very little carbs.......


----------

